# Biden’s America (the Hunger Games)



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 11, 2022)

Welcome to the Hunger Games….

Biden administration appointed a new Assistant Deputy of Nuclear Administration. “They” is the pronoun. 🤦‍♂️ Of course. 













I got into a stupid debate with my liberal coworker. His stance “who cares? Don’t be a homophobe”. My stance “there’s an expectation of professionalism with public office.” He defended with “there’s nothing wrong with that” and I finished with “oh so your wife would be fine if we hired a porn star as a secretary and she walked around the office with her tits popping out?”


----------



## Yano (Feb 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Welcome to the Hunger Games….
> 
> Biden administration appointed a new Assistant Deputy of Nuclear Administration. “They” is the pronoun. 🤦‍♂️ Of course.
> 
> ...


This is ,,, real ? who the fuck would hire this dude ,, There is no fucking way I would even let him cut my grass.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> This is ,,, real ? who the fuck would hire this dude ,, There is no fucking way I would even let him cut my grass.


Afraid it’s true. 









						Biden Hires Dog-Attracted Drag Queen to Oversee Nuclear Waste - Headline USA
					

(Ben Sellers, Headline USA) By day, Sam Brinton, the newly appointed deputy assistant secretary of Spent Fuel and Waste Disposition in the Energy Department’s Office of Nuclear Energy, will be tasked with ensuring no radioactive leaks make their way into the nation’s water supply. By night...




					headlineusa.com
				




We’re all fucked. Weird is in charge.


----------



## Yano (Feb 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Afraid it’s true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just fucking wow .......  you put people like this in counseling you don't give them a job fa'christ'sakes


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> Just fucking wow .......  you put people like this in counseling you don't give them a job fa'christ'sakes


I blame the anti-bullying campaigns. Everyone’s hearts were in the right place but look what the results are. 

As kids, you learned right from wrong and what was acceptable vs what isn’t acceptable by getting beat up or picked on. Now kids can do whatever the fuck they want so their little weirdo quirks spiral out of control. 

Lol, I learned not to wear horizontal striped shirts by being teased. Who knows what I might be wearing today (high heels) if I wasn’t teased as a kid!!!


----------



## Kraken (Feb 11, 2022)

Good God someone want to put this nut job in charge of something nuclear? Bombs or power plants, or even raw materials, that's as crazy as... "they" is!


----------



## GSgator (Feb 11, 2022)

WTF is going on in America. I’m done with this identical politics BS. These ppl are getting there jobs because of there status yet they have zero experience in what they got hired to do and its starting to effect everyone of us personally. Do they know there accommodating and pleasing maybe .00003% of the population. By the normal standards of most ppl this shit is fucked up. You do you but don’t shove it down my throat IMO a transgender person has a mental issue  and needs help they don’t need a pedestal and then be given the loudest microphone.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 11, 2022)

These freaks once worked in circus sideshows. Now "Zombie-Carney the Pant-Shitter" is giving them high-end jobs. This kid talks about fucking animals and helping underage kids identify as gay. More insane by the day with ole Pervy Joe the braindead zombie-kvnt... Cant wait 'til he seizes up one night soon.


----------



## RISE (Feb 11, 2022)

In b4 this turns in to a "Redlight" thread...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 11, 2022)

We are screwed


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 11, 2022)

Weird? Yeah. Do I care what people what people do in their after hours lives? To some degree I guess.

As long as its consensual, I'm fine with it. Look how many public office holders we have that are sexually assaulting people and raping children. Those are the ones I have a real problem with. This guy might very well be safer to be stuck in a room with than Joe Biden or Donald Trump.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

Is Hunger Games the one with Jennifer Lawrence?  She's pretty hot.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 11, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Weird? Yeah. Do I care what people what people do in their after hours lives? To some degree I guess.
> 
> As long as its consensual, I'm fine with it. Look how many public office holders we have that are sexually assaulting people and raping children. Those are the ones I have a real problem with. This guy might very well be safer to be stuck in a room with than Joe Biden or Donald Trump.



Not that long ago a freak like that couldn't get a security clearance, let alone a position as an assistant deputy director.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 11, 2022)

Dog-attracted?

Call me old-school, but I grew up calling that “bestiality”.

I wouldn’t trust this thing with my lunch order.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 11, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Dog-attracted?
> 
> Call me old-school, but I grew up calling that “bestiality”.
> 
> I wouldn’t trust this thing with my lunch order.


Pretty sure it is human role-play where they act like dogs and owners. Not actual dogs. I think it's bizarre tbh, but different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 11, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Pretty sure it is human role-play where they act like dogs and owners. Not actual dogs. I think it's bizarre tbh, but different strokes for different folks.


Ah, I see. I thought it meant actual canines.  I was fucking appalled. 

In that case, whatever punches his ticket. If he has the credentials and acts in a professional manner on the job his extracurricular activities are his business.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 11, 2022)

Look at this POS sheriff we had in Louisiana. I'd vote for the puppy play dude over this guy any day:









						Former St. Tammany Sheriff Jack Strain guilty on all sex crime charges
					

Jack Strain, one of St. Tammany Parish’s most powerful elected officials during two decades as sheriff, will spend the rest of his life in prison after a jury of six




					www.nola.com


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> This is ,,, real ? who the fuck would hire this dude ,, There is no fucking way I would even let him cut my grass.


Looks like the drag queen version of Matt Damon.


----------



## Yano (Feb 11, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Looks like the drag queen version of Matt Damon.


no shit ! nail on the head


----------



## RISE (Feb 11, 2022)

I highly doubt this guy was the most qualified for the job.  This just reeks of diversity hire.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 11, 2022)

This says it all.


----------



## JC Grifter (Feb 11, 2022)

I saw this today. Sometimes I wish we were  hit with a solar flare or an EMP. Today was one of those days.

We’re being led by tyrants and inexperienced token officials. To make it worse our elected representatives are mostly bought and paid for by China. Our military is being turned into social experiment with zero readiness for deployment.

Part of the reason for the vaccine mandates were to remove all the patriots from the military and law enforcement who wouldn’t comply with future unconstitutional orders. We’re going to be left with the US version of Brown Shirts and SS. (Look at what the cops are doing in Canada right now )

There’s a global march to totalitarianism. They’re even all using the same language. Did you hear them call the Canadian truckers “insurrectionists and white supremacists.” The Marxist world leaders are conditioning the sheep to believe anyone who opposes the Government is the enemy.

The federal government is trying to take over State elections. Hell they’re even going after local zoning laws (all for diversity) and move democrat voters into the red suburbs. Look at what Block Rock is doing buying up lots of single family homes at a loss and driving up home values. Guess who’s getting those homes. Ohh and would you believe their executives are now economic advisors to Biden and the Treasury. 

They have already called for a digitized currency and the federal reserve be the only bank in the US. That will be followed by a social credit score like in China.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 11, 2022)

You are sooo right


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2022)

Biden Admin is pure satanic garbage. America needs to stand up to this shit


----------



## Rapture666 (Feb 11, 2022)

The new  Biden appointed Assistant Deputy of Nuclear Administration is Deborah G. Rosenblum.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

our government and people in power have always been a bunch of evil, degenerate monsters. It’s just now their more in our face with it. Weve had a cross dressing weirdo president. 
Look into the finders cult and the cia or Lawrence King Jr and Boys Town. 
They’ve been slowly pushing acceptance of this billshit. They’re trying to get us all to believe and accept that whatever gender is a real thing and science. It’s absolutely not.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 12, 2022)

JC Grifter said:


> I saw this today. Sometimes I wish we were  hit with a solar flare or an EMP. Today was one of those days.
> 
> We’re being led by tyrants and inexperienced token officials. To make it worse our elected representatives are mostly bought and paid for by China. Our military is being turned into social experiment with zero readiness for deployment.
> 
> ...



Amen
100%


RiR0 said:


> our government and people in power have always been a bunch of evil, degenerate monsters. It’s just now their more in our face with it. Weve had a cross dressing weirdo president.
> Look into the finders cult and the cia or Lawrence King Jr and Boys Town.
> They’ve been slowly pushing acceptance of this billshit. They’re trying to get us all to believe and accept that whatever gender is a real thing and science. It’s absolutely not.



No one gives a fudk anymore
the sheep don't even bleat when shit happens that would have crushed a previous administration

In Canada, Truseau has been investigated 3 times now
For being too friendly with lobbyists, to forking over millions to his own family via government donations to charity.
Not to mentioned all the sexual assault and racism

The Dems, Obama and Hilary literally uses the FBI to launch a fake investigation into Trump publicly with the intention of undermining the election, despite the CIA sending a direct memorandum, that the investigation is a lie.
Biden withholds a billion dollars from Ukraine to prevent them from investigating Hunter.

Thata only the stuff that is unequivocally proven
Just the tip of the iceberg

But the media bleats their bought and paid for line, and the sheep listen


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 12, 2022)

Rapture666 said:


> The new  Biden appointed Assistant Deputy of Nuclear Administration is Deborah G. Rosenblum.
> View attachment 18257





Well he’s handsome too but that looks like D.O.D and not D.O.E.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Welcome to the Hunger Games….
> 
> Biden administration appointed a new Assistant Deputy of Nuclear Administration. “They” is the pronoun. 🤦‍♂️ Of course.
> 
> ...


I mean honestly who can look at him and claim there’s no mental illness? I wouldn’t trust that guy near my child either


----------



## Rapture666 (Feb 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well he’s handsome too but that looks like D.O.D and not D.O.E.
> 
> 
> View attachment 18263


LOL thats funny.  I think the other dude deals with nuclear waste or something he is in the administration just a different department.  Graduated from MIT I think.  Dude is into some kinda kinky shit or something.  lol


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 12, 2022)

RISE said:


> I highly doubt this guy was the most qualified for the job.  This just reeks of diversity hire.


If that is what it has come to I suggest if anyone here wants a position to cut off your dick and put on makeup then apply for jobs.


----------



## Rapture666 (Feb 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> If that is what it has come to I suggest if anyone here wants a position to cut off your dick and put on makeup then apply for jobs.


They way they are shipping jobs out of this country, thats all thats gonna be left. lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 12, 2022)

Bro I seen this and wowsers


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 12, 2022)

RISE said:


> I highly doubt this guy was the most qualified for the job.  This just reeks of diversity hire.


Diversity hire and some freak that does weirder shit then anyone on this forum is completely different. Bro we have sheep fuckers and tranny blow job getters and from the pics I seen of this thing they have nothing on him and they on heavy Tren.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 12, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Diversity hire and some freak that does weirder shit then anyone on this forum is completely different. Bro we have sheep fuckers and tranny blow job getters and from the pics I seen of this thing they have nothing on him and they on heavy Tren.


Bah-ah-ah-bee...save me Bah-ah-ah-ah-bee!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 12, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Bah-ah-ah-bee...save me Bah-ah-ah-ah-bee!


I’m sure there some dudes here that gonna make a post later “Are you gay if you get a blowjob from this guy”


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 12, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> I’m sure there some dudes here that gonna make a post later “Are you gay if you get a blowjob from this guy”
> View attachment 18267



Pretty sure you’re gay if you even look it in the eyes.


----------



## Terry Davis (Feb 12, 2022)

Let's not overlook his involvement with the Trevor Project, a nonprofit that literally exists to fund lawsuits to get tranny kids taken away from their parents.

At that point you turn to your coworker and say "Why yes, I am a homophobe."


----------



## Terry Davis (Feb 12, 2022)

Rapture666 said:


> The new  Biden appointed Assistant Deputy of Nuclear Administration is Deborah G. Rosenblum.
> View attachment 18257


Lmao biden's cabinet was already something like 70% jewish, and he just added another. This is beyond parody. Like a sick parody of the soviet union accurate even down to the makeup of the administration.

When you say "biden's cabinet is pure satanic garbage", well, you're not far off with the satanic part 😂

America won't stand up to this unfortunately, they'll just keep voting republican and say "we tried"


----------



## shackleford (Feb 12, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> I’m sure there some dudes here that gonna make a post later “Are you gay if you get a blowjob from this guy”
> View attachment 18267


you forgot the most important part... *discuss*

lipstick and mustache just clash. one or the other man.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Terry Davis said:


> Lmao biden's cabinet was already something like 70% jewish, and he just added another. This is beyond parody. Like a sick parody of the soviet union accurate even down to the makeup of the administration.
> 
> When you say "biden's cabinet is pure satanic garbage", well, you're not far off with the satanic part 😂
> 
> America won't stand up to this unfortunately, they'll just keep voting republican and say "we tried"


Satanic? In what way? I’ve read several books on satanism and this government is quite the opposite of anything Satanic.what do Jews have to do with anything


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Terry Davis said:


> Lmao biden's cabinet was already something like 70% jewish, and he just added another. This is beyond parody. Like a sick parody of the soviet union accurate even down to the makeup of the administration.
> 
> When you say "biden's cabinet is pure satanic garbage", well, you're not far off with the satanic part 😂
> 
> America won't stand up to this unfortunately, they'll just keep voting republican and say "we tried"



Do not give opinions or advice unless you are asked.
Do not tell your troubles to others unless you are sure they want to hear them.
When in another’s lair, show him respect or else do not go there.
If a guest in your lair annoys you, treat him cruelly and without mercy.
Do not make sexual advances unless you are given the mating signal.
Do not take that which does not belong to you unless it is a burden to the other person and he cries out to be relieved.
Acknowledge the power of magic if you have employed it successfully to obtain your desires. If you deny the power of magic after having called upon it with success, you will lose all you have obtained.
Do not complain about anything to which you need not subject yourself.
Do not harm little children.
Do not kill non-human animals unless you are attacked or for your food.
When walking in open territory, bother no one. If someone bothers you, ask him to stop. If he does not stop, destroy him.


----------



## Freakmidd (Feb 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Weird? Yeah. Do I care what people what people do in their after hours lives? To some degree I guess.
> 
> As long as its consensual, I'm fine with it. Look how many public office holders we have that are sexually assaulting people and raping children. Those are the ones I have a real problem with. This guy might very well be safer to be stuck in a room with than Joe Biden or Donald Trump.


Consenting animals?

I doubt it..


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 12, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> Consenting animals?
> 
> I doubt it..


You're an idiot. Those are people dressed like dogs.


----------



## Freakmidd (Feb 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> You're an idiot. Those are people dressed like dogs.


If you think that shit's ok.. you're the idiot!


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> You're an idiot. Those are people dressed like dogs.


Yep they were dressed like dogs. This freak sexualizes animals.


----------



## Terry Davis (Feb 12, 2022)

Yeah idk what to tell u, if you think they draw the line at people dressed as animals you really don’t know anything about these kinds of communities…


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 12, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> If you think that shits ok.. you're the idiot!


I live in New Orleans,. I see people dressed like all kinds of shit on a regular basis. Yes, I've seen puppy play outfits. It's no big deal to me at all that people do shit like this.

It's the closeted motherfuckers you gotta watch out for. The priests have molested way more kids in my town than these puppy play people I guarantee it.


----------



## Terry Davis (Feb 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I live in New Orleans,. I see people dressed like all kinds of shit on a regular basis. Yes, I've seen puppy play outfits. It's no big deal to me at all that people do shit like this.
> 
> It's the closeted motherfuckers you gotta watch out for. The priests have molested way more kids in my town than these puppy play people I guarantee it.


I’m sure mr. Hands started out as a non-offending horse fetishist too. wikipedia.org/wiki/Enumclaw_horse_sex_case


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I live in New Orleans,. I see people dressed like all kinds of shit on a regular basis. Yes, I've seen puppy play outfits. It's no big deal to me at all that people do shit like this.
> 
> It's the closeted motherfuckers you gotta watch out for. The priests have molested way more kids in my town than these puppy play people I guarantee it.


It’s not an either/or situation. I have utter disdain for the Catholic Church. I also think it’s disgusting for people to sexual animals. What ever people show you in public it’s much worse and more extreme in their private life


----------



## Terry Davis (Feb 12, 2022)

And before more libertarians start coming in here with their NAP shit saying "as long as there aren't children involved", lets take a little trip back a few years ago when I stumbled across this public facebook group for gay men who frequented a gay bar in florida called "ramrod". The post has since been deleted, but the group is still very active. Here's a couple choice screenshots I took, but this was only the tip of the iceberg. These people don't come out of thin air. They don't reproduce the way we do, they reproduce through abusing children, and these fetishes are almost always a result of some sort of childhood sexual abuse. Hold onto your jimmies, and let's have a look!


----------



## Freakmidd (Feb 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I live in New Orleans,. I see people dressed like all kinds of shit on a regular basis. Yes, I've seen puppy play outfits. It's no big deal to me at all that people do shit like this.
> 
> It's the closeted motherfuckers you gotta watch out for. The priests have molested way more kids in my town than these puppy play people I guarantee it.


I have no doubt.. the catholic church has protected more pedophile priests than anyone could imagine, but it does not justify the sexualization of animals. 

If this is something "they" allow you to see, I can only imagine what it does in the privacy of its own home..


----------



## Rapture666 (Feb 12, 2022)

shackleford said:


> you forgot the most important part... *discuss*
> 
> lipstick and mustache just clash. one or the other man.


----------



## Rapture666 (Feb 12, 2022)

totally agree.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 12, 2022)

Terry Davis said:


> Lmao biden's cabinet was already something like 70% jewish, and he just added another.


Between this and your comment earlier about listening to ROC bands, you’re throwing up some major red flags.

I don’t have canine ears, but I definitely hear a faint whistling.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Between this and your comment earlier about listening to ROC bands, you’re throwing up some major red flags.


What are ROC bands


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What are ROC bands


Rock Against Communism. 

Racist bands who don’t want to explicitly call themselves racist.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Rock Against Communism.
> 
> Racist bands who don’t want to explicitly call themselves racist.


Oh, I’m familiar with it. Well I don’t think it’s a red flag as much a giant billboard that says he’s a bigot


----------



## Tisatix (Feb 12, 2022)

Time to bring it back


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I live in New Orleans,. I see people dressed like all kinds of shit on a regular basis. Yes, I've seen puppy play outfits. It's no big deal to me at all that people do shit like this.
> 
> It's the closeted motherfuckers you gotta watch out for. The priests have molested way more kids in my town than these puppy play people I guarantee it.


Only issue I have with this don’t bring that shit to important positions in our government you think Russia or China looks at this guy and is scared? Lol he does look like he would keep you hostage in a basement and make a gimp out of you lol 

And yes New Orleans on bourbon street is out there lol it was amusing


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 12, 2022)

There is nothing normal or ok about sexualizing animals and this puppy play bullshit. There is no way you can say this is acceptable in any part of the world or justify it. This is literal mental illness. Now we openly bring this into our government...... What the fuck.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Look at this POS sheriff we had in Louisiana. I'd vote for the puppy play dude over this guy any day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does pointing to something worse mitigate the other thing? It need not be one or the other; both are bad.


----------



## Terry Davis (Feb 12, 2022)

I think this thread has run its course, I’ll keep my closing statement brief. 
Wood chipper, feet first. 
That is all.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 12, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Why does pointing to something worse mitigate the other thing? It need not be one or the other; both are bad.


Because everyone is up in arms about this guy who is obviously very different than all of us, but that doesn't make him a criminal. 

There are actual criminal sex offenders in our government and churches, and we start a thread about "look how fucked up this guy is," when we don't actually have knowledge of him doing anything other than being freaky and looking different.

It's ignorant to assume all kinds of horrible things about someone because of the way that they look. I guess that is the point I'm trying to make.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 12, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> There is nothing normal or ok about sexualizing animals and this puppy play bullshit. There is no way you can say this is acceptable in any part of the world or justify it. This is literal mental illness. Now we openly bring this into our government...... What the fuck.


It's actually some kind of BDSM roleplay thing. I don't know much about it, but I think it has to do with the master being in control etc. 

As a former social worker I can tell you it's not mental illness, as surprising as that might be to some, it's a fetish/kink.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> It's actually some kind of BDSM roleplay thing. I don't know much about it, but I think it has to do with the master being in control etc.
> 
> As a former social worker I can tell you it's not mental illness, as surprising as that might be to some, it's a fetish/kink.


you know you and the wife have dog suits in the closet ready to go for the next party


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 12, 2022)

Terry Davis said:


> And before more libertarians start coming in here with their NAP shit saying "as long as there aren't children involved", lets take a little trip back a few years ago when I stumbled across this public facebook group for gay men who frequented a gay bar in florida called "ramrod". The post has since been deleted, but the group is still very active. Here's a couple choice screenshots I took, but this was only the tip of the iceberg. These people don't come out of thin air. They don't reproduce the way we do, they reproduce through abusing children, and these fetishes are almost always a result of some sort of childhood sexual abuse. Hold onto your jimmies, and let's have a look!
> 
> View attachment 18269
> 
> ...


You said 'gay men' and 'tip' in the same paragraph. Were you a member of this group?


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Rock Against Communism.
> 
> Racist bands who don’t want to explicitly call themselves racist.


Was not aware of this.


----------



## Terry Davis (Feb 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You said 'gay men' and 'tip' in the same paragraph. Were you a member of this group?


I’ve been exposed smh


----------



## CJ (Feb 12, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> There is nothing normal or ok about sexualizing animals and this puppy play bullshit. There is no way you can say this is acceptable in any part of the world or justify it. This is literal mental illness. Now we openly bring this into our government...... What the fuck.


I can't be the only one who's spanked it to the Little Mermaid, rght? RIGHT?!?  😳😳😳


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 12, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> you know you and the wife have dog suits in the closet ready to go for the next party


Somehow I knew I'd be accused of this before the thread died out.


----------



## CJ (Feb 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Somehow I knew I'd be accused of this before the thread died out.


That's not a denial!!!  🤣


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Because everyone is up in arms about this guy who is obviously very different than all of us, but that doesn't make him a criminal.
> 
> There are actual criminal sex offenders in our government and churches, and we start a thread about "look how fucked up this guy is," when we don't actually have knowledge of him doing anything other than being freaky and looking different.
> 
> It's ignorant to assume all kinds of horrible things about someone because of the way that they look. I guess that is the point I'm trying to make.


Well yea I don’t disagree with anything you say there. 

Except now they’re rubbing our noses in it. It’s all out in plain sight. It’s “normalizing” the weird fucked up people. This guy may very well not do anything illegal but it gives the whackos that do illegal shit a little more spring in their step. They become more brazen. This is a step in the wrong direction. 

But yes, get the fucking pedophiles out of office, out of churches, out of positions of authority. That would certainly be a step in the right direction and that needs to be the story. Again. They were quietly making progress under the Trump administration. Catching child traffickers. When have we seen that since this fucked up administration took charge?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> That's not a denial!!!  🤣


I'm not getting into my kinks on here because mofos in this thread will think I have chicks tied up in my basement against ther will.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 12, 2022)

If anyone here ever studied luciferianism we are being put though a humiliation ritual.. Ya ya I know it’s all conspiracy shit well to the cunts in the secret societies it’s not


----------



## CJ (Feb 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm not getting into my kinks on here because mofos in this thread will think I have chicks tied up in my basement against ther will.


As long as they signed the waiver in blood.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well yea I don’t disagree with anything you say there.
> 
> Except now they’re rubbing our noses in it. It’s all out in plain sight. It’s “normalizing” the weird fucked up people. This guy may very well not do anything illegal but it gives the whackos that do illegal shit a little more spring in their step. They become more brazen. This is a step in the wrong direction.
> 
> But yes, get the fucking pedophiles out of office, out of churches, out of positions of authority. That would certainly be a step in the right direction and that needs to be the story. Again. They were quietly making progress under the Trump administration. Catching child traffickers. When have we seen that since this fucked up administration took charge?


When I was young, my parents looked down on people with tattoos and thought they were all criminals.

Today more than half my friends are all tatted up, and I actually like the way it looks. I grew up and realized some old ideas people had about appearance were outdated and wrong.

I'm not going to get into the politics of all this here, but thanks for sharing your opinion.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 12, 2022)

There is a difference between old ideas and new regarding things like tattoos, clothing, sexual preference.
Edit: marriage, sexual partners, dating etc


Pedophilia, zoophilia, dressing as babies, feedings "aka making people morbidly obese", furries " so it's acceptable to dress up as animals and fuck?" , cuttings "there was a girl on Reddit who cut herself deep into muscle and tendons, they aren't sure if she died or not".

There are kinks and there is mental illness. We've come to the point were we are just accepting everything  and it's plain wrong.
Right and wrong and kinks and mental illness are blending and it's fucked.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> When I was young, my parents looked down on people with tattoos and thought they were all criminals.
> 
> Today more than half my friends are all tatted up, and I actually like the way it looks. I grew up and realized some old ideas people had about appearance were outdated and wrong.
> 
> I'm not going to get into the politics of all this here, but thanks for sharing your opinion.


God, I’ll take tatted criminals over sparkly high heels and leather masks any day of the week.


----------



## CJ (Feb 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> God, I’ll take tatted criminals over sparkly high heels and leather masks any day of the week.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 12, 2022)

For instance. You want to be a cuckold that's fine. Don't expect if you share your personal lives with the public that people don't shit on it.

I do not have to respect kinks nor will I ever.
Keep your shit personal like you would talks between Your significant other.

You share your are openly saying you're ok with feedback. Positive or negative.


----------



## GSgator (Feb 12, 2022)

Why do all these freaks think it’s ok to be loud and expressive about there sexuality it getting invasive and when it’s thrown down in my face it  also becomes fucking  offensive. I love fucking women I don’t annoyingly express it to everyone.These ppl
are mental.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 12, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> For instance. You want to be a cuckold that's fine. Don't expect if you share your personal lives with the public that people don't shit on it.
> 
> I do not have to respect kinks nor will I ever.
> Keep your shit personal like you would talks between Your significant other.
> ...


So what kinks do you think are acceptable paps? 😂


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

You guys care too much about shit like this. 🤣

That is all, hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Yano (Feb 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm not getting into my kinks on here because mofos in this thread will think I have chicks tied up in my basement against ther will.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> It's actually some kind of BDSM roleplay thing. I don't know much about it, but I think it has to do with the master being in control etc.
> 
> As a former social worker I can tell you it's not mental illness, as surprising as that might be to some, it's a fetish/kink.


I disagree with it not being connected to some sort of mental illness or child hood trauma. What happens in our childhood absolutely shapes how we think, act, and what we are into sexually when we get older. No one is naturally into this sort of thing whether it’s cross dressing or animal role play.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I disagree with it not being connected to some sort of mental illness or child hood trauma. What happens in our childhood absolutely shapes how we think, act, and what we are into sexually when we get older. No one is naturally into this sort of thing whether it’s cross dressing or animal role play.



Nature vs nurture is the oldest dichotomy in psychology. Environment plays a role, biology plays a role.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Because everyone is up in arms about this guy who is obviously very different than all of us, but that doesn't make him a criminal.
> 
> There are actual criminal sex offenders in our government and churches, and we start a thread about "look how fucked up this guy is," when we don't actually have knowledge of him doing anything other than being freaky and looking different.
> 
> It's ignorant to assume all kinds of horrible things about someone because of the way that they look. I guess that is the point I'm trying to make.


Just because someone is not a criminal does not mean they have the judgement and temperament necessary for federal service. That position probably requires a fairly advanced security clearance. When someone is behaving that oddly, and calling attention to itself doing so, there is probably a mental health issue, despite what a social worker may think. Additionally, he is dressing out in public. He is a poor representative of the United States at best. 

I can't believe he is the best qualified candidate. I suspect he is being put forward to appease a lunatic woke base. These jobs are important, they should not be used as by social justice warriors to advance an agenda.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Just because someone is not a criminal does not mean they have the judgement and temperament necessary for federal service. That position probably requires a fairly advanced security clearance. When someone is behaving that oddly, and calling attention to itself doing so, there is probably a mental health issue, despite what a social worker may think. Additionally, he is dressing out in public. He is a poor representative of the United States at best.
> 
> I can't believe he is the best qualified candidate. I suspect he is being put forward to appease a lunatic woke base. These jobs are important, they should not be used as by social justice warriors to advance an agenda.


I don't give a shit if they suck dick on webcam. All I care about is job performance, which there hasn't been enough time to assess.

Everyone is bitching about nothing yet IMO. But that's status quo around here 😂


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 12, 2022)

I find this post interesting. Look at the members here, and what we are. Bodybuilders who manipulate bodies to look a certain way, and powerlifters. Many of whom transform their looks using drugs. 
And here is a post judging someone for the way they look.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 12, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> I find this post interesting. Look at the members here, and what we are. Bodybuilders who manipulate bodies to look a certain way, and powerlifters. Many of whom transform their looks using drugs.
> And here is a post judging someone for the way they look.



No, it goes well beyond how... it ... they ... he ... looks. It's about what is being done - acting out for attention. This is attention seeking behavior, which is problematic. If it was kept in private, that would be a different story altogether.


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 12, 2022)

Kraken said:


> No, it goes well beyond how... it ... they ... he ... looks. It's about what is being done - acting out for attention. This is attention seeking behavior, which is problematic. If it was kept in private, that would be a different story altogether.


 Oh. Bodybuilders take PEDS and train so their looks can be kept private?


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Kraken said:


> No, it goes well beyond how... it ... they ... he ... looks. It's about what is being done - acting out for attention. This is attention seeking behavior, which is problematic. If it was kept in private, that would be a different story altogether.


Is it a problem that it's not private, or is it a problem.that a person can't be who they want to be because people say they have to hide it? 🤔

Could you please stop bodybuilding... It's attention seeking. 😂


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

In case anyone was curious about my position, which I know no one is but fuck you guys 😂, my position is that I don't care.

All I care about is performance and outcome. It takes time to get the metrics required to evaluate that.

Everything else is irrelevant to me personally.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 12, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Oh. Bodybuilders take PEDS and train so their looks can be kept private?


Someone who uses PEDs illegally would likely be denied a security clearance.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Someone who uses PEDs would likely be denied a security clearance.


Chef Rush served a couple of presidents. Pretty sure that required security clearance.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Is it a problem that it's not private, or is it a problem.that a person can't be who they want to be because people say they have to hide it? 🤔
> 
> Could you please stop bodybuilding... It's attention seeking. 😂


There is a subtle difference between what I argued and what you replied. BB is not attention seeking behavior, it's a competitive sport. Also, being fit is not (or at least should not be) outside the mainstream. 

This guy is throwing out his downright weird behavior out for everyone to see. It's fair to question his judgement and temperament.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Chef Rush served a couple of presidents. Pretty sure that required security clearance.



Who is Chef Rush? Honestly, no idea...


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Kraken said:


> There is a subtle difference between what I argued and what you replied. BB is not attention seeking behavior, it's a competitive sport. Also, being fit is not (or at least should not be) outside the mainstream.
> 
> This guy is throwing out his downright weird behavior out for everyone to see. It's fair to question his judgement and temperament.


So people don't body build because they want people to look at them?

I don't view bodybuilding as fitness, as it is so unhealthy that it's not even funny.

Weird is subjective. It's weird for you, and for me I do t give a shit about what he's doing. Similarly, I think it's fair to question the judgement of those who judge others by their appearance alone.

But I'm just a jackass on the internet. Everyone here obviously knows more than me 🤔. Wait, no one here does because everyone here are also just jackasses on the internet 😂.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Who is Chef Rush? Honestly, no idea...


----------



## Kraken (Feb 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> View attachment 18295


Ha!  Secret Service may even be happy to have that guy around!  ;-)


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Ha!  Secret Service may even be happy to have that guy around!  ;-)


He's kind of a jackass. He attacks people's wives and children on social media. As in normal Joe blow kind of guys.

He also claims to eat 12k calories a day, and that his gains are from doing 2000 push ups a day.

His list of Jack assery goes on. Google him if you're interested in more of his shenanigans 😂


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I don't give a shit if they suck dick on webcam. All I care about is job performance, which there hasn't been enough time to assess.
> 
> Everyone is bitching about nothing yet IMO. But that's status quo around here 😂


Would you show the leather puppy love picture to your kid?

Gee, why not? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 12, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Oh. Bodybuilders take PEDS and train so their looks can be kept private?



I feel pretty, oh so pretty


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Would you show the leather puppy love picture to your kid?
> 
> Gee, why not? 🤷‍♂️


You argument is fallacious, and I kinda think you know this.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 12, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Oh. Bodybuilders take PEDS and train so their looks can be kept private?


I use PEDs and train so I don’t go off the rails, drink my face off, lose my family, and live homeless married to the bottle. 

But I’ll try sparkly high heels and see if that keeps me centered and grounded.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Puritan ideology that the original settlers of this country run deep to this day. Everyone here is so repressed that all they can think about is sex, and how this boogie man is going to taint their children.

We shouldn't be exposing children to politics at an early age anyway. Let them be kids for fucks sakes. By the time they are teenagers, they are old enough to start forming their own ideas about the world.

I don't have kids, and sometimes I feel like I need to write people a damn manual on how to handle the most basic and trivial shit. 😅


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You argument is fallacious, and I kinda think you know this.


What’s fallacious mean? Sounds like “sucks dick”. 🤣

An appointed public office should have an expectation of professionalism. You’d let a weirdo that is into BDSM puppy fetish hold that position but wouldn’t show kids pictures of “it” because why? 

Because it’s WRONG! You can’t virtue signal it. It’s wrong. Wrong is wrong. Simple.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What’s fallacious mean? Sounds like “sucks dick”. 🤣
> 
> An appointed public office should have an expectation of professionalism. You’d let a weirdo that is into BDSM puppy fetish hold that position but wouldn’t show kids pictures of “it” because why?
> 
> Because it’s WRONG! You can’t virtue signal it. It’s wrong. Wrong is wrong. Simple.


It means you used a fallacy to try to argue a point.

People are into all kinds of weird shit. This guy just doesnt hide it. You fear a person who's open, vs someone who holds an office and hides their dirty laundry. GTFO with that 🤣


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 12, 2022)

I gotta go take my wife for a walk now. Assless chaps and a leash is fine for some of y’all’s neighborhood. I’ll smile and wave. “Don’t judge me, just doing my thang.”


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> It means you used a fallacy to try to argue a point.
> 
> People are into all kinds of weird shit. This guy just doesnt hide it. You fear a person who's open, vs someone who holds an office and hides their dirty laundry. GTFO with that 🤣


Trump would have been split and quartered for WAY less than that. 

“I grab them by the pussy.” Made women believe he was a rapist.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I gotta go take my wife for a walk now. Assless chaps and a leash is fine for some of y’all’s neighborhood. I’ll smile and wave. “Don’t judge me, just doing my thang.”


I might ask you some questions, but I wouldn't give a shit since it's two consenting adults. If my nieces or nephews asked about it, I would just tell them you're playing make believe.

See how easy it is to handle shit. Step #1 don't care so much about shit that doesn't effect you directly. Step #2 if young kids are involved, know that they don't understand and take advantage of that. There will be time for them to form an opinion when they become teenagers.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Trump would have been split and quartered for WAY less than that.
> 
> “I grab them by the pussy.” Made women believe he was a rapist.


Trump is a baffoon for a number of reasons. But idiotic speech like this is never something I judged his presidency by.

I would tell those people to judge him by his performance.

Side note... Many women did present court cases of sexual harassment or abuse where they did not consent. I don't know if it's true or not, but I think we would all agree that you can buy your innocence if you have enough money, power and influence. So the situation you present is different, in the sense that this new person is consenting... vs the hypothetical Trump situation of non-consenting women.

Don't mistake this dialogue between us as me trying to convince you of anything. I learned a long long time ago that peoples minds are made up, and also that you will never win someone over to your ideas or thoughts over the internet 😂


----------



## Send0 (Feb 13, 2022)

Just in case anyone gets appalled by my suggestion to tell kids white lies if they ask about something like this.

We tell kids to believe in Santa clause. 😂

If your kids find your wife's dildo, do you tell her she puts it in her pussy to get off sexually? Or do you make up some bullshit? Or do you tell them they dont need to know about that yet until they are older?

Basically we tell lies to kids all the time. So if anyone get up in arms about my suggestion..  go roll yourself a blunt and calm your fucking titties 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 13, 2022)

The fuck?


----------



## Valuum (Feb 13, 2022)

Send0 said:


> It means you used a fallacy to try to argue a point.
> 
> People are into all kinds of weird shit. This guy just doesnt hide it. You fear a person who's open, vs someone who holds an office and hides their dirty laundry. GTFO with that 🤣


Yeah, the fact you make your entire personality and identify based around some degenerate fetish says something.

Everyone knew the straight guy in their late teens/early 20s whose entire character is based around “getting pussy”. That might be one of my least favorite types of people. The difference is those guys grow out of it, and they don’t push their love of getting their dick sucked into the political sphere.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 13, 2022)

Send0 said:


> We shouldn't be exposing children to politics at an early age anyway. Let them be kids for fucks sakes. By the time they are teenagers, they are old enough to start forming their own ideas about the world.





Send0 said:


> See how easy it is to handle shit. Step #1 don't care so much about shit that doesn't effect you directly. Step #2 if young kids are involved, know that they don't understand and take advantage of that. There will be time for them to form an opinion when they become teenagers.


Perhaps, but this is not the way things work, at least not now. DEI. Political indoctrination starts in kindergarten.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 13, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I don't give a shit if they suck dick on webcam. All I care about is job performance, which there hasn't been enough time to assess.
> 
> Everyone is bitching about nothing yet IMO. But that's status quo around here 😂


You seem to be bitching way more, about what people are bitching about.
If you support the animal-fukking tranny fine.
People are free to be appalled by the disgusting freak.

Libtards


----------



## Kraken (Feb 13, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> You seem to be bitching way more, about what people are bitching about.
> If you support the animal-fukking tranny fine.
> People are free to be appalled by the disgusting freak.
> 
> Libtards



In the US they are, and many people are trying to change that. Liberals used to be the big defenders of the 1st Amendment. Well, okay, part of it. The freedom of speech part. No longer. Just the opposite now.

In many countries, including Canada and some European powers, it's actually criminal to express certain opinions. It's "hate speech." And of course something being hate speech depends, in part, upon who says it. Justin Trudeau can wear black face, and as long as he apologizes, all good. The average Canadian guy who uses the term "faggot" could end up in a cell.


----------



## Kraken (Nov 29, 2022)

Well, this appointment didn't age very well...

Bag theft and the non-binary


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 29, 2022)

I told you fuckers this guy was a wacko freakshow. All the white knights defending him can go get fucked.


----------



## CJ (Nov 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I told you fuckers this guy was a wacko freakshow. All the white knights defending him can go get fucked.


I don't think anyone needed to be told, it was clear as day. 😂😂😂


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 29, 2022)

CJ said:


> I don't think anyone needed to be told, it was clear as day. 😂😂😂


You would think, but if you read back thru the thread there was at least one person that was defending this.

Cross-dressing and gender fluidity is a mental illness. These fucked up people need help.


----------



## Yano (Nov 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You would think, but if you read back thru the thread there was at least one person that was defending this.
> 
> Cross-dressing and gender fluidity is a mental illness. These fucked up people need help.


The good ol days when ya dropped your pencil in study hall cus you wanted to see what color panties  the girl across from you had on ... not fucking Bob from 4th period algebra


----------



## Send0 (Nov 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You would think, but if you read back thru the thread there was at least one person that was defending this.
> 
> Cross-dressing and gender fluidity is a mental illness. These fucked up people need help.


If you're referring to me, I wasn't defending them. I was saying I don't give a shit about their personal life choices that don't effect anyone but themselves (gay, straight, trans, crossdresser, etc, etc).

I do care about people lying, stealing, murdering, etc; anything that directly effects other people.

If you weren't referring to me then disregard.


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Welcome to the Hunger Games….
> 
> Biden administration appointed a new Assistant Deputy of Nuclear Administration. “They” is the pronoun.  Of course.
> 
> ...



I just don’t know what to think or say anymore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Nov 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You would think, but if you read back thru the thread there was at least one person that was defending this.
> 
> Cross-dressing and gender fluidity is a mental illness. These fucked up people need help.


I don't get it, I don't know what it is. I'll let smarter people than me figure it out. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I blame the anti-bullying campaigns. Everyone’s hearts were in the right place but look what the results are.
> 
> As kids, you learned right from wrong and what was acceptable vs what isn’t acceptable by getting beat up or picked on. Now kids can do whatever the fuck they want so their little weirdo quirks spiral out of control.
> 
> Lol, I learned not to wear horizontal striped shirts by being teased. Who knows what I might be wearing today (high heels) if I wasn’t teased as a kid!!!



100% and the everyone gets a trophy shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel59 (Nov 29, 2022)

This is what happens when your vetting process is based around meeting "diversity" quotas and not around character and qualifications. 

Do I think every "non-binary" person goes around stealing people's things? No I don't. But Biden went out of his way to appoint people who checked various boxes (gay Pete, transgender Levine, the lesbian press secretary, etc) and now he's paying the price. Even the Vice President was selected for no other reason than checking the boxes of black (debatable) and woman. It's a terrible way to run a country.


----------



## Kraken (Nov 29, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> This is what happens when your vetting process is based around meeting "diversity" quotas and not around character and qualifications.
> 
> Do I think every "non-binary" person goes around stealing people's things? No I don't. But Biden went out of his way to appoint people who checked various boxes (gay Pete, transgender Levine, the lesbian press secretary, etc) and now he's paying the price. Even the Vice President was selected for no other reason than checking the boxes of black (debatable) and woman. It's a terrible way to run a country.



Yup, this. But I'll go a step further. This, um, person I guess, may have held the appropriate degrees and experience. I don't know if ... it, did or did not. But there is more to being qualified for such a position than academic credentials and even relevant experience. Sanity and mental stability are also important, and this ... person, seemed to lack that. 
But I'll bet that's not why it had to take leave. Such a position is going to require a security clearance. When someone is charged with a felony, it gets pulled. My bet, that's the only reason he is on "leave."


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 29, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Yup, this. But I'll go a step further. This, um, person I guess, may have held the appropriate degrees and experience. I don't know if ... it, did or did not. But there is more to being qualified for such a position than academic credentials and even relevant experience. Sanity and mental stability are also important, and this ... person, seemed to lack that.
> But I'll bet that's not why it had to take leave. Such a position is going to require a security clearance. When someone is charged with a felony, it gets pulled. My bet, that's the only reason he is on "leave."



Nailed it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakmidd (Nov 29, 2022)

Fuck these wack jobs!  

Guaranteed to be more SANE, qualified individuals.. but as it's been said, they couldn't check every diversity box without a furry in the White House.


----------



## Yano (Nov 29, 2022)

Looks like dog boys a thief too not just a weirdo 








						A Biden administration official is on leave after they were charged with stealing a Vera Bradley suitcase worth over $2,000 from a Minnesota airport
					

Sam Brinton, who faces a felony charge, initially told cops they didn't take the bag, but later backtracked and said they "got nervous," police said.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I told you fuckers this guy was a wacko freakshow. All the white knights defending him can go get fucked.


Judging people based on their sexuality is fucked up in my opinion.

All the the "holier than though" crusaders pointing fingers at cross dressers and homosexuals are the same ones getting arrested for being pedophiles later down the road.

Judging people on thievery, fine. Fuck him.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 1, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Judging people based on their sexuality is fucked up in my opinion.
> 
> All the the "holier than though" crusaders pointing fingers at cross dressers and homosexuals are the same ones getting arrested for being pedophiles later down the road.
> 
> Judging people on thievery, fine. Fuck him.


To be fair, being non-binary or gender fluid isn't a sexuality. It's a gender identity that didn't even exist a mere 15 years ago, at least not in a mainstream sense. That shit really has nothing to do with sexual preference. It's not like this is some clean cut gay guy.


I can admit there's a certain level of hypocrisy among a lot of straight men who enjoy things like strippers, porn stars, sleeping around, etc while admonishing these non-binary types. But to jump to calling people pedophiles is extreme. There are also plenty of pedophiles in the LGBT community, so that works both ways.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Dec 3, 2022)

Wtf man. What a fucking freak.


----------



## Achilleus (Dec 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> our government and people in power have always been a bunch of evil, degenerate monsters. It’s just now their more in our face with it. Weve had a cross dressing weirdo president.
> Look into the finders cult and the cia or Lawrence King Jr and Boys Town.
> They’ve been slowly pushing acceptance of this billshit. They’re trying to get us all to believe and accept that whatever gender is a real thing and science. It’s absolutely not.


Man i remember going down the Finders cult rabbit hole like 2 years ago. Fucking crazy scary shit


----------



## Big-paul (Dec 4, 2022)

The only reason we have a Biden is because the alternative was trump and he can't unite the party because  he is a megalomaniac moron.


----------



## Big-paul (Dec 4, 2022)

DeSantis 2024


----------

